# Finished My Madame Leota



## Caustic (Oct 16, 2012)

Finished my Leota, many thanks to Mr. Chicken for the tutorial, video and inspiration!


Video here (sorry for shakycam presentation here):


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, Caustic!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Just like the ride! Candles add a nice ambiance as well.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool, nice work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicely done. Digging the candle placement.


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Very AWESOME!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I bet little tikes won't even get close to this one. That is scary.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice it need one of these!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally cool!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that looks fantastic - well done!


----------

